# It is Finally Time



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

For those who know me, you also know how devastated John and I were at the loss of my precious Shetland Sheepdog 3 years and 3 months ago. My husband and I questioned if we could ever be owned by another pet. We finally decided that we could never replace our beloved "Skeeter". We now acknowledge that we are depriving ourselves of this special bonding. Even though Skeeter left us so suddenly and without warning, seven years with Skeeter would always be better than seven years without him. Next week we will again have that special Sheltie smile and those adorable almond eyes in our home. I am so excited to tell my friends that we are so fortunate and blessed to have another sheltie becoming a member of our family!!! We also believe that Skeeter played an important role in our newest addition!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! I am so happy for you. I'm glad you finally decided to open your hearts to another pup. Skeeter is watching down on you all with pride and will help guide that new puppy.

You better post or send me lots and lots of pictures.

Big hugs my friend to you and John. I'd do a happy dance but I have the freaking flu and not enough energy to.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations on adding a new layer of love into your heart!! Wishing you all the best of luck with your new pup!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heee, I'm so excited for you!!  I second Nancy, I want to see lots of pictures of the new puppy!! Skeeter will be wagging his tail to see you guys so happy with a puppy again.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG I love shelties!! My first dog was a sheltie and she was the best dog I ever had. I'm so very happy for you!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone. You are all so kind. Nancy, Kelsey, and Nikki......we have been friends for a long time!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

And puppy pics/update?!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree. We are waiting for puppy pictures. :smile:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thirded!

Also is this payback for all of the times you've demanded new pictures of hedgies from us? :lol: C'moooon, we want pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Since it seems that a lynch mob is forming, I better hurry up and get some pictures up!!!


----------

